# Bootcamp ne veut installer Windows 10



## ReduB3 (6 Décembre 2018)

Bonjours, depuis une semaine j'essaye en vain de mettre en marche BootCamp avec Windows 10 mais il ne veut rien savoir et me met se message à chaque fois.

PS : Sa peut être utile


```
Last login: Wed Dec  5 09:20:42 on ttys000
macbook-air-de-imran:~ imran$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            44.2 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.3 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

macbook-air-de-imran:~ imran$
```


----------



## Locke (6 Décembre 2018)

Déjà, il faudrait commencer par mentionner quel est le modèle exact de Mac que tu possèdes, on l'ignore ? Que dis /A propos de ce Mac ? Quelle version de Windows tu tentes d'installer ?

Aucune anomalie dans la structure de ton tout petit SSD de 121 Go avec lequel je te déconseille malgré tout d'installer une version de Windows 10 ! Pourquoi ? Il te reste au maximum 74 Go de libres. Bien, par défaut Assistant Boot Camp acceptera un minimum de 40 Go pour la création de la partition temporaire, en dessous ce sera un échec.

Pour que macOS fonctionne correctement il faut lui laisser 15/20 Go de libres, donc avec 34 Go tu te dis tout va bien. En théorie oui, en pratique non, et que ce soit sous macOS ou Windows, ça va très vite se compliquer ! Pourquoi ? Sous macOS tu vas très vite remplir cet espace libre et il risque de bloquer.

Sous Windows je conseille un minimum de 55 Go pour la partition temporaire, car il y a ce fichu dossier WinSxS qui contient en un, deux, cinq, voire plus, un exemplaire d'une copie de tous les fichiers .dll qui seront utilisés. Si à la base une installation de Windows prend environ 8 Go, sans faire grand-chose et en utilisant les logiciels intégrés régulièrement, ce fameux dossier WinSxS va gonfler inexorablement avec le temps.

Si tu installes de gros logiciels, ça va se corser, au point que ce fichu dossier va gonfler entre 20 et 35 Go et le quota minimum de 40 Go va là aussi provoquer des dysfonctionnements de Windows au point de le bloquer. Ah oui, si tu souhaites jouer à des jeux récents, ce n'est même pas la peine de rêver, d'autant plus que ton Mac ne doit possèder qu'une toute puce graphique qui sera incapable de gérer le minima matériel recommandé par un éditeur de jeux.

Le déroulement normal d'une installation... https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-de-windows-10-1803.1310171/


----------



## ReduB3 (7 Décembre 2018)

Problème résolu, j'ai juste changé l'iso et j'ai pris celui d'Avril.
Mais je ne comptais ni jouer ni installer de gros logiciel, je voulais juste régler un problème de disque dur externe puis supprimer BootCamp


----------



## Locke (7 Décembre 2018)

ReduB3 a dit:


> Problème résolu, j'ai juste changé l'iso et j'ai pris celui d'Avril.
> Mais je ne comptais ni jouer ni installer de gros logiciel, je voulais juste régler un problème de disque dur externe puis supprimer BootCamp


Tout ça pour ça.  Tu sais que sous macOS il existe Paragon NTFS et Tuxera NTFS qui sont des logiciels tiers permettant d'écrire des données dans des disques durs en NTFS. Depuis la nuit des temps macOS sait lire le format NTFS, mais pas écrire, c'est un format spécifique à Windows de Microsoft. 


ReduB3 a dit:


> puis supprimer BootCamp


Attention, pour la suppression il faut impérativement relancer Assistant Boot Camp et en aucun cas Utilitaire de disque sous peine de perdre de l'espace disque et de devoir faire une réparation via le Terminal.


----------



## ReduB3 (7 Décembre 2018)

Oui Tkt pas je sais, j'utilise moi meme Paragon NTFS mais c'est juste que j'avais besoin pour utiliser un tool pour réparer mon SSD externe de 1 TO mais je n'ai pas réussi,a ce propos tu peux m'aider même si je pense qu'il est mort?


----------



## Locke (7 Décembre 2018)

ReduB3 a dit:


> Oui Tkt pas je sais, j'utilise moi meme Paragon NTFS mais c'est juste que j'avais besoin pour utiliser un tool pour réparer mon SSD externe de 1 TO mais je n'ai pas réussi,a ce propos tu peux m'aider même si je pense qu'il est mort?


On ne répare un disque dur en provenance d'un PC sous macOS, car le tableau de partition n'est pas le même ainsi que le boot MBR propre à Windows. Par contre, depuis un vrai PC il faut utiliser le logiciel GParted que les linuxiens connaissent bien.


----------

